# VW resins



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

what do you all think, should I cast these???? the bug will be for a tyco pan long wheel base an the camper for a slimline tyco


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

The camper would be cool:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Camper definatly.. funny I did that same Bug as a diecast conversion a few weeks ago...
they the same make? our wallymart still has a few kicking around..

Dave


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Well....since you asked.......*

Hi GoodWrench :wave: 
I usually do _*what I like*_, and enjoy them! If others like them, all the better! I like the camper, but I'm not a bug fan. I have several bugs on various chassis, and they just never seem to make it to the track here. If you like them both, _*then go for it!*_ :thumbsup: Thats what makes this hobby so great, not everyone likes the same things, yet we all can enjoy the others great work! 


Larry


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

COOL!

Do them both!!!

The gears are turnin........

Jason


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep wally world specials, It looks like the camper maybe too tight a fit on a slimline, if thats the case, ill send it to one of you tjet nuts an let you make a cast, im not much into tjets
As for the bug, ive allways wanted a Herbie  i may just mount it as a diecast being its a preaty light diecast


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I was going to do the camper a few years ago and didn't care for the lack of detail on it. and it would be top heavy to run.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Sweett!!!!!!!!!! first cast, only prob i ran out of resin an it has a couple air bubles


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*I* like it.  !


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I love it.. now paint it lime green and stick some grovvvvvy flowers on it man..

Peace


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Lime green an flowers,, Hell yeh, maybe add a train smoke generator to the inside to give the full effect to LOL  (cheech an chong effect)


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Sitting on a Tyco slim line,,, Look at the meats sticking out the sides


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks pretty good, can't wait for the paint! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey GW, I am not sure that you have it dropped down low enough... :jest: Looks real good, make sure you post a few when she is all painted up and getting ready to go out... :thumbsup:


Jeff


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks All

This one was first cast, since then i have did a little trimming on the mold so the next one should look very nice, ill post some pics once i get anouther cast an painted, or after i paint this one


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

ok got my resin in the mail an cleaned up the mold some an now this is what i was looking for


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

BTW this will fit a tjet as well


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

That's REAL nice, have you ever thought about a HW VW Drag Bus?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Car guy

If I had one I could an would do it


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

So cut the camper top off of the bus and put in a cloth sunroof...

Scott


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

someone say lime green???


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

OH! Now thats a microbus! That color is dead-on, balls, perfect!
My sisters ex gal-pal had one that looked just like it! ( but the top was pop-up canvas)
Very nice indeed. Thanks for sharing!(now if you put a buff-chick in the drivers seat.... )


----------

